# Navimag ferry aground



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

http://en.mercopress.com/2014/08/19...-sunk-in-the-puerto-natales-puerto-montt-link


----------



## surveychile (Jan 22, 2008)

The Amadeo I is almost sunk, the vessel lies on the seabed, vessel has been abandoned by passengers and crew, no casualties registered apparently vessel had to be beached to rescue and to avoid loss of human beings.

I have two photos of this occurrence, but due to I have already posted my 6 daily photos I hope to upload them tomorrow, except if there is another way to post them today.

Regards

Tomi.


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

What were the weather conditions Tomi? Too early to say what went wrong I guess.


----------



## surveychile (Jan 22, 2008)

Normal weather condition, however in my humble opinion this ferry could be considered a Total Constructive Loss for this moment, the cost to refloat this ferry again can be excesively high for a ship build in 1976.

Regards

Tomi.


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

There are a few photos of her on SN... this her in previous ownership with her history.... http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/401027/title/dana/cat/528

Seems that all three of the class - Dora, Dana and Dima - have now met unfortunate ends...


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day cisco.sm.yesterday.21:31.#1.re:navimag ferry aground.good to see no one lost or hurt.the company has a history of losses.they may be able to salvage this one,thanks for posting regards ben27


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

I think this is the first Navimag has lost... the others were in different ownership.
The ship was 38 years old and the tide runs through Paso Kirke at up to about 8 knots...not a good place to have something go wrong.
HMS Brazen got into a bit of strife down that way 20 years ago.. http://www.independent.co.uk/news/sack-for-officer-who-grounded-ship-1573601.html


----------



## surveychile (Jan 22, 2008)

The last news about the present situation of the Ferry Amadeo I is as follows:

El trabajo esta focalizado en tres etapas; la primera de ellas es la contención y limpieza de los hidrocarburos; la segunda etapa es el retiro del petróleo desde los estanques del buque y la tercera etapa es el salvataje que consiste en el retiro del Ferry desde el lugar de la varada. Las empresas están en proceso de instalación para traer equipo y profesionales expertos en el tema y así ***plir las tres etapas mencionadas anteriormente.

The work is focused on three stages; the first of these is the containment and cleaning of hydrocarbons; the second stage is the removal of oil from the tanks of the vessel and the third stage is the salvage that consists in the removal of the Ferry from the stranding site. Companies are in the process of installation to bring equipment and professional experts in the subject and thus fulfill the three stages mentioned above.

En estos momentos, es posible ver algún tipo de hidrocarburo liviano en la superficie del agua, el cual aflora producto de la sentina y vehículos, pero, en su gran mayoría, está siendo contenido por las barreras que están instaladas en el sector, sin embargo, por la corriente que es bastante fuerte en dicho lugar, no es eficaz en un 100%, por lo tanto en la bahía existen algunas trazas de hidrocarburo liviano que emergen a la superficie, pero la empresa ya tiene 35 personas trabajando, dos embarcaciones y a esto se le suma la Armada de Chile que mantiene tres unidades de forma permanente en el área, en apoyo a las labores.
En el lugar del accidente se realizo un estudio submarino de la nave con un robot, cuyos resultados son parte de la investigación.
Por el momento, el Ferry Amadeo I, no corre peligro de desestabilización, ni ruptura, ya que se encuentra estable, por el momento, sin riesgo de deslizamiento, esto de acuerdo a los estudios desarrollados.
La conclusión final es que, hasta el momento, la situación está controlada y personal de la Armada de Chile junto a Expertos en el tema trabajan en el lugar del siniestro.

At the present time, it is possible to see some kind of light hydrocarbon on the surface of the water, which emerges tas product of the bilge and vehicles stowed, but, mostly, it is being contained by barriers or booms which are installed in the area, however, by the stream which is very strong at this place, is not effective in 100%, therefore in the Bay there are some traces of light hydrocarbon that emerges to the surface, but the company already has 35 people working, two boats and the Navy of Chile, which maintains three units permanently in the area, in support of the work is added to this.
The scene of the accident included an underwater study of the ship with a robot, whose results are part of the investigation.
For the moment, Ferry Amadeo I, not in danger of destabilization, no rupture, since it is stable at the moment, without risk of slipping, according to the studies developed.
The final conclusion is that, so far, the situation is controlled and personnel of the Navy of Chile together with experts in the field work in the place of the accident.

However, it is already known that the costs to set this ship afloat again and towed to the nearest dry dock in Punta Arenas are excesively high, therefore the most probable is that the ship be sold fdor scrapping as is where is basis or other sale modality.

I am going to try to post bsome photos of the ferry now,

Regards

Tomi.


----------



## surveychile (Jan 22, 2008)

I have posted six (6) new photos showing the present status of this ferry to this date.

Regards

Tomi.


----------

